# Help with rotary machine wiring



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

Hook the wires up to a battery. When it turns counter clockwise you've found the positive side. I took the wire off and replaced it with lamp cord.


----------



## avery16 (Jan 10, 2012)

I would just call up the company. It will probably be a one minute phone call so it won't hurt.


----------



## teamshakeandbake (Oct 14, 2008)

positive


----------



## duh whistler (Apr 11, 2007)

Your not going to ruin it. It will just spin opposite if the wires are backwards.


----------



## cory.loos (Dec 26, 2009)

correct and correct


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

i would call the company. many of the voltage control units are wired for (polarity). do the smart thing and make the call.


----------



## slywendy23 (Apr 10, 2007)

sillosock reverse polarity fries the remote and speed control $24.95 to replace. i just ordered one because i hooked it up backwards


----------

